# Heading To Ocean City, Md



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are off to Ocean City, MD this Saturday - staying at Frontier Town - just wondering if anyone else will be in the area? We couldn't get the site for the full week so after Thursday, we will be moving to Castaways.

If anyone has any suggestions on what to do or see - let us know!

Rick


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

When you go to castaways, say Hi to the grey haired bus driver with glasses, Ray. Also he said Tipping is not a city in China, at least that is what is says on the bucket on the dash of the bus. Thrashers frys, Dumsers dairyland, The cork bar and Secrets.....You can find me thier in July. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Rick and Donna,

Have a great time and safe trip.

Wish we could tag along but I have to have a couple of weekends to get things done around the house.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> When you go to castaways, say Hi to the grey haired bus driver with glasses, Ray. Also he said Tipping is not a city in China, at least that is what is says on the bucket on the dash of the bus. Thrashers frys, Dumsers dairyland, The cork bar and Secrets.....You can find me thier in July. Enjoy your trip.


Along with the green turtle, kirby's, Tony's pizza.......


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> When you go to castaways, say Hi to the grey haired bus driver with glasses, Ray. Also he said Tipping is not a city in China, at least that is what is says on the bucket on the dash of the bus. Thrashers frys, Dumsers dairyland, The cork bar and Secrets.....You can find me thier in July. Enjoy your trip.


Along with the green turtle, kirby's, Tony's pizza.......


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Seacrets is great, Assateague Is. is cool (go south outta Frontier over Verizano Bridge) 1 State & 1 Federal Park. Very useful link: http://www.atbeach.com/
Good food; nice atmosphere: http://www.hooperscrabhouse.com/
Also My personal favorite is Harborside Resturant at the commercial harbor; you have to try their signature drink "the Orange Crush": next door is The Captians Galley; has some really great food too! These are all close to Frontier town and Castaways.
410-213-1846 
12841 Harbor Road - West OC 
Ocean City, MD 21842

Eric


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah Tony's, upper deck please. Pepperoni and green peppers.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We'll be heading down to Chincoteague this afternoon, until Sunday, staying at Pine Grove with 6 tenting families. Hopefully the rain will subside at some point and we can enjoy the National Parks!

Ali


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> We'll be heading down to Chincoteague this afternoon, until Sunday, staying at Pine Grove with 6 tenting families. Hopefully the rain will subside at some point and we can enjoy the National Parks!
> 
> Ali


Have a great trip!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We arrived at Frontier Town - late afternoon to find our site flooded out. Hopefully things will dry out soon! The campground is nice, but, very busy with lots of golf carts and people walking around. The bay is close by and most of the sites along their have water up to their TT's. We have an outback a few sites up from us, but, have not seen anyone. There is also another camped close to the bay.

Happy Fathers Day Everyone!!

Rick


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Hope things dried out! It was EXTREMELY buggy where we were staying, a quiet campground but busy with mosquitoes!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BritsOnTour said:


> Hope things dried out! It was EXTREMELY buggy where we were staying, a quiet campground but busy with mosquitoes!


We've had rain off and on over the past few days. We visited Assateague on Sunday and took the audio tour. When we stopped to take a walk to the beach, we were attacted by mosquitoes - they were everywhere!

We will be meeting up with O'hana sometime today - as they are headed to Delaware Seashore Park today.

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BritsOnTour said:


> Hope things dried out! It was EXTREMELY buggy where we were staying, a quiet campground but busy with mosquitoes!


Sorry to hear about the bugs and mosquitoes...that is never fun.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hope things dried out! It was EXTREMELY buggy where we were staying, a quiet campground but busy with mosquitoes!


We've had rain off and on over the past few days. We visited Assateague on Sunday and took the audio tour. When we stopped to take a walk to the beach, we were attacted by mosquitoes - they were everywhere!

We will be meeting up with O'hana sometime today - as they are headed to Delaware Seashore Park today.

Rick
[/quote]
Hey Rick & Donna; 
Hope your having a good time at the shore. We're back from Cedar Point; we had a blast!! So you're feeding the local insects! The "OFF SPORTSMAN" spray is a must up there. We got drenched Friday night in Ohio too. Saturday it turned nice. I see the weather is getting nice and hot finally; perfect for the beach!!
Maybe we'll see you and some of the other Outbackers' at Old Mill CG the weekend of the 24th of July.
Eric & Co.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally, Sun







- since we arrived at Castaway's on Thursday. The weather has been GREAT. Castaway's is really nice - and not flooded! The campground has reallly nice facilities and the sites are pretty much level. Our site has a tree so it gives us some shade. The mosquitos are still and issue - even during the day, but, not all that bad.

We met up with 'Ohana at seafood resturant (Charlies) in Fenwyck Island, DE - which is about 10 miles from here. The food was great and we actually had a table on a deck that faced a waterway to the bay. 
Today, its to the beach, and maybe later renting a boat and going out on the bay. It's gonna be a hot one today!


----------

